
Amazon Comprehend – Discover insights and relationships in text - moritzplassnig
https://aws.amazon.com/comprehend/
======
misiti3780
How often does amazon release new services, it seems like every six months we
get a steady stream of new offerings on HN?

~~~
combatentropy
This sounds like yet another thing that Amazon built for itself and then
decided to release it to the public. That's the story behind a lot of things,
isn't it?

~~~
irhd
That's the story they love to spread, ever since the "run on the same
infrastructure as amazon.com" days.

------
wonder_bread
Clear shot at Watson Tone Analyzer/Personality Insights. Is there anything
unique IBM has left in ML at this point?

~~~
sunsetMurk
No.

cue the Watson hate

EDIT - Google's CLOUD NATURAL LANGUAGE API has always been my fav solution to
this. I'll have to dig into this new Amazon offering and see how they stack-
up.

